# Bro in law almost bit.......



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

So today my brother in law dropped by unexpected walking in the house without knocking. Zoe barked, but otherwise backed off the moment I came downstairs to greet him. I was proud of her since this is only her second time meeting him. I took the kids to the park for awhile and came back making lunch, we all ate, and Zoe seemed fine with him even licking him a few times. Then as usual my bro in law starts wrestling with the kids. I hate this practice as it riles the kids up, always gets out of hand, and usually ends with someone hurt. I always ask them to stop, but I get ignored as this barbaric behavior is some retarded right of passage in the DH's family.

So the bro in law picks up the six year old by his foot hanging him up-side-down which is a favorite here,lol I notice Zoe is whining and pacing- the behavior was making her nervous and I again asked them to stop this time because I know Zoe was not going to simply watch this. He laughed and said he wasn't worried about the puppy who is ten months now. I took Zoe upstairs with me as the ruckus continued. She whined at the door wanting to go to my son who besides me is her favorite. He has asperger's and she has always watched and followed him around since she was tiny even outdoors when she is off leash and could be doing doggie things- Nate is her person 

So moments later my daughter oblivious to what is going on busts in my room right as my son screamed out causing Zoe to fly downstairs, lunge at him, and nearly bite his face. If he hadn't jerked back it could have been bad I came running down before she could lunge again and verbally told her to come and put her in a sit stay which she did immediately with tail wagging. My bro in law screams she almost bit me.....I'm thinking no way sherlock I told you to stop!

So my DH says this is not cool which I agree with, but Zoe is fine with people and other dogs 90% of the time. She's always been aloof with strangers, and one time did chase a jogger 6 months ago; but honestly once introduced to people chills out and tolerates them. I explained she is protective of Nate and thought he was being hurt- the way they "play" it sounds like someone's being killed. I don't consider her aggressive and she was fine with my bro in law until he put his hands on our son. After the incident he even took Zoe out for fetch and she was elated to play with him. So was Zoe wrong and should I consider her a bite risk? My DH says yes.....I say no, not really as long as no one tries to harm us which is what we want.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmmm, I am not an expert but it seems to me she was protecting her own. A girl I work with has 2 GSD, male and female. If her husband even pretends to strike or wrestle her in fun the dogs come after him. Otherwise they are very friendly.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I happen to agree,lol If she hadn't settled right down when told to and been okay with him afterwards I would be worried. The fact that she stopped, came, sat, and stayed using only verbal commands and was able to rebound immediately playing in the yard with him like she hadn't just tried to eat his face off makes me think it was purely protective though I hear pups aren't protective at 10 months.....sure looked protective to me though.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I forget, do you have other dogs? I know my workmate said her older dogs taught the younger ones to protect.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I do have an 8 year old lab but unfortunately he's in no way protective. He would lick an intruder to death possibly and definitely try to get in his car to go bye bye's,lol- but never try to bite. Zoe barks at new people but stops within minutes and eventually sniffs and is curious about them. She's never tried to bite anyone and has made a lot of progress with people in the home. She's always been good outdoors with people coming and going, but she is definitely leery of people she doesn't know in the house


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't know, there's a difference between protecting your own from each other and from a stranger. My boy Zeus does not like confrontation of any kind. If I wrestle with my sister, who is Zeus' favorite person, he'll try to stand in between us and if that doesn't work he usually nips the instigator to stop, which ironically is often times my sister or my father. Afterwards Zeus will come up to whoever it was and lick them wagging his tail like he's trying to make sure no one's feelings were hurt. However I do believe if a stranger were to attack he would not hesitate to do his job.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

I agree with vat. I think its hard for a dog to ditinguish between violence and rough play. The dog thought the situation got out of control and reacted. Thats a good dog. Even better is that she respected your opinion more and stopped when told to. I might be way off base, but I think thats the behavior I'd want from my dog. Alternatively, you would have to correct for the reaction, in essence telling your dog not to protect your kids. Don't reward the behavior either. I don't think she's a bite risk any more than any other dog who watches his family being attacked. We obviously have to pay attention to our dogs more when we have company. I say you and the dog both acted perfectly.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Well the bro in law is a stranger to her- this was their second meeting. My kids and husband wrestle all the time and she could care less.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GSD's don't like that type of "play" if they don't know the people, and even when they do if it gets serious! My dogs get edgey when my kids start fighting...
I can only imaging what must have been going thru Zoey's immature mind.
I personally think she handled it quite well. When you removed her, she could still hear the ruckous which probably ramped her up a bit more.
I don't think she is a bite risk, but I'd really watch your BIL around her, and let him know he is on "probation" in Zoeys view. Especially since your son is compromised, Zoey knows she has to keep vigilant watch on him.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i would say Zoe was being protective.
i would demand no rough housing
in front of the dog. i wouldn't put
my dog in another room. i would make sure 
there's no rough housing. now maybe
your BIL understands that.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would not fault the Zoey either. I agree she can not distinguish, rough play from being in trouble and the need to help 'her kid'.

I had a male Jake, I don't have kids, he was a 'kids dog",,didn't matter who the kid was, he was a kid magnet. Whether he knew you or not, you really couldn't do any rough playing involving a kid. If an adult was fooling around with a kid in his presence, he was rightthere, and grabbed many an arm (an adult arm) and wanted it to STOP. Just enough pressure to get his point across. You let go of the kid, he was fine, He just did not like adults getting physical with kids even if it was only "play"..


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Glad to see I'm not crazy the DH thinks she'll be vicious now when she's older. I tried to explain it's confusing to see a big stranger on your boy who is screaming bloody murder. She thought he was being hurt and tried to help him. She stopped the behavior when told to reverting right back to her goofy puppy self and played with the bil within ten minutes of going after his face. He was bent down over my son giving him fake punches when it occurred. Zoe is the neighborhood dog with the kids and plays at the park with all the kids daily- she is definitely a kid loving dog, but doesn't seem to love grown men. I think she's smart,lol


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree with Doggiedad. While it is not "cool" for the dog to go for your BIL's face, it was instigated by him and they ignored the situation that was making the dog nervous and protective.

No roughhousing in front of the dog. By anyone. That needs to be set in stone and you need to get your SO to agree to it and enforce it. Since it sounds like Zoey is fine with your BIL in other situations except this one, he must be made to understand this. 

It may sound easy, but family dynamics can always throw a wrench into "easy." So start with working and talking it over with your husband. Good luck.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My husband,lol My husband is a lab retriever kind of guy. I grew up with Doberman's who have a similar personality IMO- they are guardian dogs who are loyal to their people. Retrievers are loyal to whoever has the ball and food and are rarely provoked to bite. So in his mind dogs should not protect their families in any other way than to bark when someone's at the door. He finds it unacceptable Zoe even protested to the behavior. My kids horseplay with each other and my husband all the time- Zoe is fine with this so he thinks anyone should be able to wrestle with our kids


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Zoeys mom said:


> My husband,lol My husband is a lab retriever kind of guy. I grew up with Doberman's who have a similar personality IMO- they are guardian dogs who are loyal to their people. Retrievers are loyal to whoever has the ball and food and are rarely provoked to bite. So in his mind dogs should not protect their families in any other way than to bark when someone's at the door. He finds it unacceptable Zoe even protested to the behavior. My kids horseplay with each other and my husband all the time- Zoe is fine with this so he thinks anyone should be able to wrestle with our kids


I think that you ought to give Zoey a big hug and a good treat. Now since she won't connect them with her action but she earned a reward. Sounds like she ws concerned about your son (her litter mate and she acted very appropriately) as best she could think of.

We had a similar thing with our 2 yo female GSD. my wife's uncle had come by for the first time and was playing with the 9 mo baby of a girl who was staying with us for a couple of months. princess had been living with the baby a month or so and really had taken to her. Well, the uncle tossed the baby in the air while sitting on the couch and scared her and she screeched and then he caught her. At the screech Princess jumped up from the floor where she was laying down and raced over to him and stood there 2 inches from his face and uttered the scariest low growl that I ever heard from a dog. My wife told her uncle to put the baby down very very slowly and she went over to get her. As soon as she had the baby Princess stopped growling and walked away and over to sniff the baby!

Very very close!

Later that day Princess was her usual friendly self with the uncle.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe is passed out in bed with me right now,lol I think Uncle Joey gets the point now too. He isn't scared of dogs in general but having her teeth graze his face better have been a wake up call. I get my DH's point but honestly she was in control of herself. If she hadn't came right away when called or returned to him trying to bite again I would have some serious worries right now- and a private trainer at my house by tomorrow, but I think she was just saying get off my boy..


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

If my brother in law came over and dangled my 6 year old kid upside down by one foot I would give Karma the "attack" command. She doesn't know it yet but in 4 years time when Grace is 6 she will .


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly is somewhat iffy around strangers. She will allow them in the house, but sometimes she will corner them or not let them pass and she will stand there and bark at them with some growling. But no bite.

I don't blame Zoey for what she did, she was protecting her kid.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i agree with what everyone else has said. Zena is exactly the same when it came to myself or the kids. NO rough housing in front of the dog. Zoe seems very well trained and was only doing what i personally would want my dog to do. Personally i think she acted very well. You requested the rough play stop and when it didnt it only succeeded in aggravating further. She gave warnings she was not comfy with the situation and when it was accepted , she reacted. Plain and simple. This does not in any way say she'll be dangerous or aggressive as she gets older. She's protective. She did her job. Your husband also needs to fully understand that not all dogs are happy and dopey and stupid acting all the time. GSDs and dobies and rotties have the intelligence level that makes ignorant people fearful. Because they're not generally only thinking of playing, this confuses people who've only had the goofy dumb dog syndrome going on. I'm not saying labs are dumb but compared to a GSD.... not the brightest in the box. He should read up on GSDs and other working breeds. He may understand why she reacted the she did.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm on Zoe's side. He's still a stranger to her, he was being rough with her person, and she reacted.

At least she listens better than he does. If he would have stopped when you told him to, that whole incident could have been avoided.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm so showing him your response- I often say the dogs listen better than him and our two kids,lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

let us know how that goes!!!! and if it works!!!! honestly if it doesnt work after having seen people's responses who know the breed and understand the breed and HAVE the breed.... i think he has a very long way to go!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

While I agree she felt she was protecting, that is not her place. She shouldn't feel the need to step in, if she sees you as leader and YOU are calm and okay with it, she should not intervene. 

If I want to fight and play with other people or dogs and I tell my dogs to stay out of it, they had better do it or there will be consequences. However, they want in it to play - not hurt people. My dogs can tell the difference between real trouble and play fighting I suppose.

Sounds like she needs some more OB training. If you told her to go mind her own business and she STILL went for a bite.


Maybe I am to strict with my dogs.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

She's 10 months and a little young to know the difference- my bro in law is a stranger to her and the way they play it is confusing to say the least. I didn't get the chance to tell her no before she charged down the stairs and she immediately stopped when told


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDOwner2008 said:


> I don't know, there's a difference between protecting your own from each other and from a stranger. *My boy Zeus does not like confrontation of any kind. If I wrestle with my sister, who is Zeus' favorite person, he'll try to stand in between us and if that doesn't work he usually nips the instigator to stop, which ironically is often times my sister or my father.* Afterwards Zeus will come up to whoever it was and lick them wagging his tail like he's trying to make sure no one's feelings were hurt. However I do believe if a stranger were to attack he would not hesitate to do his job.


Sinister does this and so does my mom's dog.

I dont think that Zoe did anything wrong, she didn't like that behavior and she was protecting your son, which I think is a great thing. You didn't like the way they were acting either, maybe she sensed that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Zoeys mom said:


> She's 10 months and a little young to know the difference- my bro in law is a stranger to her and the way they play it is confusing to say the least. I didn't get the chance to tell her no before she charged down the stairs and she immediately stopped when told


Then she did everything exactly as she should have. 
1) She reacted to protect her kid. 
2) She did NOT bite him, no matter how close her teeth were to him.
3) She stopped when you called her off.

If BIL had been a stranger that broke into the house then your DH would be praising her and feeding her steak. A stranger is a stranger is a stranger to a dog. She didn't understand that he was family. All she knew was her kid was screaming.

Set up rules of no rough housing inside....for the BIL.  It was 100% his fault and it doesn't sound like he's holding any grudges towards her.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

I would not discourage Zoey from protecting little Nate, regardless of who is being rough with him. You never know, in the future, if you will need her to go into action pronto and you will be glad then that she protects first and asks questions later.

Tell your relatives and friends that Nate is her little buddy, so when they are around him, to please make no sudden moves, as that will upset her. It is easier for the humans to modify their being rough with the kids than for her to modify her protective mode.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Her protecting him when it's needed is not a problem, good girl. However, her going for someone's face because they're rough PLAYING is not. 

I think you, owner, were stressing which may have added to her anxiety.

But you know what, take the dog out of this completely, YOUR home, YOUR child, your rules! Put your foot down!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

That is just crazy stuff and the dog knew it! My girl would have put a stop to it in a heartbeat. Of course, your dog needs to learn to listen to you so that even is she feels compelled act, she will respond to you. She is young yet.

When kids wanted to play rough around here, we had to put the "sheriff dog" up.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

The BIL thought it was noble of Zoe after talking to him....he thought I was kidding when I said she was his shadow and didn't like the play fighting. Nate and his friends, dad, and other more familiar relatives wrestle all the time. Zoe doesn't mind at all as long as she knows them or their kids. Kids get a total pass with her which we like. My neighborhood kids walk right into our home without knocking and she doesn't flinch- just licks them,lol She went for the face because it was the closest point of contact at the time and was literally barking on his nose I was glad she stopped right when called off, but DH really thinks this is a sign of aggression to come and I can't convince him otherwise. Oh well he'll go before she does


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> The BIL thought it was noble of Zoe after talking to him....he thought I was kidding when I said she was his shadow and didn't like the play fighting. Nate and his friends, dad, and other more familiar relatives wrestle all the time. Zoe doesn't mind at all as long as she knows them or their kids. Kids get a total pass with her which we like. My neighborhood kids walk right into our home without knocking and she doesn't flinch- just licks them,lol She went for the face because it was the closest point of contact at the time and was literally barking on his nose I was glad she stopped right when called off, but DH really thinks this is a sign of aggression to come and I can't convince him otherwise. Oh well he'll go before she does


 

i'm sorry but to me, your husband sounds pretty dumb about the entire situation and dogs in general. Even a lab has it in them to protect and be aggressive. Is it possible he's got some breed prejudice going on and therefore THATS the heart of his issue and ignorance? Your BIL understands. Maybe he could talk to your husband about it? sounds to me like your BIL has more understanding of the breed.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

The BIL has told him it's cool and it was his fault not the dogs. He saw Zoe getting agitated, but thought due to her age she wouldn't actually lunge at him. He even said he was proud to see Nate's second mom was as vicious as me,lol DH actually loves Zoe, but had a problem with my last Dobe too when we first started dating 10 years ago. My Dobe Zues was 13 when he met him, blind, half deaf, and my shadow. Zues hated DH sleeping over, laying in his spot in the bed, and being near me. He never bit or lunged at him but would growl at DH when he came in or he tried to pet him. Zeus died a year later of heart failure at 14 and broke my heart. It was 2 1/2 years before I could think of another dog and when the time came DH wanted a lab which is what he had always grown up with.....I wanted a dobe since thats all I knew. I gave in and love my lab but I needed another guardian dog- their just for me which is how Zoe came about.

The thing is our lab would NEVER bite and I mean never. He doesn't growl and even let an intruder come in 2 years ago and rob our home when we were gone He lets maintenance men in to work, will jump in anyone's car, and is as happy go lucky as they come. He greets every stranger and loves on them the same way he loves on us- he is not loyal, but a good boy. Zoe ignores strangers but tolerates their petting; however when it comes down to it she is all about her family and would never let anyone hurt us like all my past dobes


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the only reason your BIL didn't get his face bitten off because he moved his head back and THEN you called her back? I feel like I'm in the twilight zone here because if the dog had bitten the BIL I guarentee everyone's responses here would have been a lot different. It's not like this was going to be a nip, she probably would have done severe damage landing him in the hospital. I personally think your husband is dead on and you need to do some serious socialization work.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes you are right the only reason he was not bit as he jerked back and I called her- otherwise things could have been bad. However, Zoe is very well socialized. We go everywhere together and she has never tried to bite a stranger. She walks with me twice a day to get the kids where 20+ random kids and their parents are bending over and petting her, she comes to work with me where again strangers are petting her, she goes to the store with me and other errands, and is walked off leash twice a day where we encounter plenty of strange people with no reaction from her other than a bark when they are approaching her and she is excited.

If Zoe had bit someone unprovoked I would be mortified and agree more socialization was in order. She didn't bite my BIL because he was a stranger- she tried to bite him because he was making my son scream while he sat over him giving him fake punches. It looked like my son was being attacked by someone Zoe didn't know in her home- she got defensive. That is the essence of a guardian breed and with age I hope she learns to better discern play from actual danger. If she had not come when called or tried to reengage him I would also agree she needed more training, or if she had avoided him for the rest of his stay I would also agree there was a problem; but she responded to me even when she thought my son was being injured and rebounded immediately which is actually why she earned a lot of my trust yesterday


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Wonder what people's reaction would be if your son was attacked by an adult and Zoey sat there and watched it?

(Note: not that I would ever want something like that to happen, of course!)

She did what she thought she should do to protect him. The only thing that I might do would be to get her accustomed to more playing rough to help her be able to distinguish between playing and real danger to the kids.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the BIL was wrong. the dog was protecting his human.
i think the dog did a great job. luckily for the BIL he wasn't biten.
the OP told him no rough housing.

doesn't that make sence you shouldn't rough house around a GSD that doesn't like it?



GSDOwner2008 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the only reason your BIL didn't get his face bitten off because he moved his head back and THEN you called her back? I feel like I'm in the twilight zone here because if the dog had bitten the BIL I guarentee everyone's responses here would have been a lot different. It's not like this was going to be a nip, she probably would have done severe damage landing him in the hospital. I personally think your husband is dead on and you need to do some serious socialization work.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> The BIL has told him it's cool and it was his fault not the dogs. He saw Zoe getting agitated, but thought due to her age she wouldn't actually lunge at him. He even said he was proud to see Nate's second mom was as vicious as me,lol DH actually loves Zoe, but had a problem with my last Dobe too when we first started dating 10 years ago. My Dobe Zues was 13 when he met him, blind, half deaf, and my shadow. Zues hated DH sleeping over, laying in his spot in the bed, and being near me. He never bit or lunged at him but would growl at DH when he came in or he tried to pet him. Zeus died a year later of heart failure at 14 and broke my heart. It was 2 1/2 years before I could think of another dog and when the time came DH wanted a lab which is what he had always grown up with.....I wanted a dobe since thats all I knew. I gave in and love my lab but I needed another guardian dog- their just for me which is how Zoe came about.
> 
> The thing is our lab would NEVER bite and I mean never. He doesn't growl and even let an intruder come in 2 years ago and rob our home when we were gone He lets maintenance men in to work, will jump in anyone's car, and is as happy go lucky as they come. He greets every stranger and loves on them the same way he loves on us- he is not loyal, but a good boy. Zoe ignores strangers but tolerates their petting; however when it comes down to it she is all about her family and would never let anyone hurt us like all my past dobes


 

that sounds very similar to how Zena acts when she's home with us (currently living with my inlaws for her health as humidity causes too many issues for her, ear infections that lead to worse before we can get them under control and cleared up). Only we adopted her after my husband and i were dating and living together. She chose me and was very protective of me and would growl at my husband whenever he came near me. And it sounds like you have a typical lab. I think as long as your BIL is understanding and your husband gets the idea that its okay but i do agree that maybe showing her that rough play will help her to determine better whats play and whats not. Beyond that she sounds like she's doing very well, excellent, for her age. keep up the good work.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

The thing is when kids roughhouse or my DH does with the kids it sounds like play which is why Zoe doesn't seem to mind. Uncle Joey on the other hand growls and talks in a booming loud scary voice= my son finds this hilarious. I wonder if Joey hadn't been growling maybe Zoe wouldn't have reacted? I almost wanna test this out now I think he'd be willing. My Mother in laws **** hound has the same reaction when Joey plays with the kids over there like this= her dog actually bit his hand while he was playing with my nephew Luke like this.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> The thing is when kids roughhouse or my DH does with the kids it sounds like play which is why Zoe doesn't seem to mind. Uncle Joey on the other hand growls and talks in a booming loud scary voice= my son finds this hilarious. I wonder if Joey hadn't been growling maybe Zoe wouldn't have reacted? I almost wanna test this out now I think he'd be willing. My Mother in laws **** hound has the same reaction when Joey plays with the kids over there like this= her dog actually bit his hand while he was playing with my nephew Luke like this.


 
sounds like it might be a good idea to know. Just involve a leash! lol


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh we will,lol I happen to like my bro in law very much I just wonder minus all the growling noises would she react? It's weird as much as my boys wrestle for her to even be spooked, but he is a stranger, much larger, and loud.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would not do this.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Why? I know I would have to worry about her reacting and the consequences that could pose, but I need to be sure about her triggers so they can't happen again. How will I know for sure what caused her reaction otherwise? The reason I ask is I have a house full of boys and boys tend to be....well boys. Their loud, wrestle, and hit each other all the time. Zoe has never even taken notice. My neighbor a grown male and her breeder all wrestle around with his kids and mine around Zoe and again no reaction. However, my neighbor isn't a stranger and he doesn't growl,lol. So I want to know for sure if it is a stranger thing or a growling thing to avoid anymore close calls if this makes any sense. How would I go about figuring this out without reenacting the situation and watching for her to become agitated? I know the simple answer is no wrestling with any stranger ever around Zoe. But I'm not home all the time and my DH is a man- men tend to break house rules when mom is away


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's funny, you would give the attack command.
ROTFL.



kidkhmer said:


> If my brother in law came over and dangled my 6 year old kid upside down by one foot I would give Karma the "attack" command. She doesn't know it yet but in 4 years time when Grace is 6 she will .


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would not do a set up either. I would work on managing the behaviors and stay consistant with your training.
Zoe reacted because she felt your son was being threatened. 
If your husband does not take the dog seriously, then she should be crated when you are not around to manage her behavior. I have people in and out all the time and have two reactive females. I would never set up a scenario where they felt they needed to protect. It is setting THEM up to fail! Dogs are dogs, and they do bite, whether or not Zoe will decipher the situations and react accordingly thruout her life is really up to her owner, she should look to you or your DH as guides, so that would be my goal and focus at this time.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think your dog is fine. if she doesn't react when the hubby
or children are rough housing then it's ok. if she gets
protective when the family rough houses then no
more rough housing around the dog. your dog doesn't
know your BIL that well. when he's there absolutely
no rough housing. if she bites your BIL it's his fault
for rough housing after being told not to.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I guess I'm confused on how to manage a behavior not understanding where it is rooted. I know she reacted because she thought my son was in danger- but other than the fact the bil is a stranger and finds growling fun play wrestling happens here without any previous indication Zoe didn't like it. Maybe I am over analyzing the situation I tend to do that a lot,lol I just don't want her to ever bite anyone and thought I was doing a good job socializing her, taking her everywhere, and introducing her to new things. Her OB is phenomenal for her age and she was turning into a social tolerant pup even after her shy phase from about 4-6 months. Since then she has been so solid. Maybe I'm just disappointed and realizing she isn't perfect- but at 10 months what dog is?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

It would be my fault actually for not clobbering him myself first I have already said no more playing rough with the kids at our house and told my hubby when his friends come over for football this summer NO allowing them to even touch the kids if I'm not right there. If I see any signs of agitation like pacing, whining, panting, hackles raised, or growling she goes to the crate- no room for an accident to happen.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

she is still young in her brain, don't expect too much but don't let her feel she has to be the one to "protect" or be in control. Dogs really feel more confidence when they know they have a strong leader to look up to. 
Practice NILIF and keep on with what you're doing, Zoe sounds like she has a great temperament, she's just immature mentally yet!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Zoeys mom said:


> It would be my fault actually for not clobbering him myself first I have already said no more playing rough with the kids at our house and told my hubby when his friends come over for football this summer NO allowing them to even touch the kids if I'm not right there. If I see any signs of agitation like pacing, whining, panting, hackles raised, or growling she goes to the crate- no room for an accident to happen.


That sounds like a reasonable approach - I would definetly try to train her to accept rough play with anyone in the house. It can be done with some training and acclimization. One needs to expose the dog to many situations so that the dog can learn to distinguish between play and "for real". They really can learn it with the right exposure - any PP dog has to learn it very well so they know much better (never 100% so they do need to be watched) when they are supposed to react.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh we have NILIF down. When she hears the food hit her bowl she comes running sits, downs, and stays until I say okay. I'm actually making her give me her paw before saying okay since she's so used to the routine. She sits and waits to be invited on the bed or couch- sometimes I don't let her just so she knows I regulate the furniture. She will bark at strangers when they walk by if she's off leash, but not while on, and she comes right away and sits and waits for them to pass by without having to be leashed though my hand is always close in case she decided not to stay one day. The dog comes to a crowded school with buses, honking cars, and mobs of people walking by and petting her twice a day so I guess I am a little delayed in my shock at her reaction.

The DH is actually calm about it today and has decided I was right of course right when I am questioning myself,lol. Caution is going to be my new attitude with strangers in the home from now on.

I am interested in how to better acclimate her to real danger and play situations though? Any ideas?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

For now, unless heaven forbid something real happened, all situations should be play situations. 

It's like 8 year olds having to be in charge, it's just not a good idea. 

Agree with what Jane is saying. 

Lots of happy talk, rewards and positives for desensitizing to things that bother her. 

Setting her up, like Jane said, would be setting her up to fail as there is no right answer for her.


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

I am " the brother in law" type you are talking about Zoeys Mom.. I grab my own kids, and nephews, my Nieces, all of them, have only been confronted by one of their pets ( happened to be a GSD ).. I was very proud of her..Could even show you the holes where she punctured. We are still friends, she will still play with me any chance she gets ( The GSD ). She holds no grudge, she just let me know, not her kids, not while she is home.

Good For Zoey, she did well!!! and now you never have to worry what would happen if someone else came in the house, unless of course you said no, and come again..


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe has seen the BIL since and greeted him at the door with her ball so yes they are friends now even after the fact. We did put a firm no wrestling indoors rule that has been working


----------

